# CWC Utility Strap



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Just spotted these straps on CWC site, Falklands era NOS dated and non dated straps?*










*Supposedly longer than NATO's to facilitate wet suits etc, two versions available the dated more limited than the other.*

*One duly ordered for the 82 General Service CWC. *

http://www.cwcwatch.com/collections/cwc-nato-watch-straps/products/military-utility-watch-strap


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Utility Strap duly arrived from Silvermans this morning typical NATO material nicely stamped on the back:*

* CWL. 1982. PHEON^ 8465-99-132-4554 with the buckle also stamped with, 82 over PT. NO. 1075 and the pat. no 6801040 below that.*










*A decent quality nylon strap that I measured at 136 mm long not including buckle 18mm wide with two nylon retaining hoops 20mm wide each.*










*A good addition to my collection as it looks good on the 82 CWC G10 I think, on my 7 ¹₄ inch wrist fits nice easily fastened/released without the need to undo completely and long enough to wear over wetsuit or whatever you wish.*










*At £ 29.99 including express postage it's not cheap but I suppose that the authentic look never is!! * :thumbs_up:


----------

